# Soy for Toddler



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

I have a 22 month old.  She was an amazing eater but is starting to get picky.  She's not a fan of chicken.  One thing she LOVES is tofu.  Is it ok to give her this or should I avoid it because of the estrogen affect?  There are also a lot of soy based products (e.g. myself, I eat a lot of tofu hotdogs, tofu chicken, veggie burgers) that I know she would eat.  My husband and I are worried though of giving it to her too often (or even at all).  What are your thoughts?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi ready4family i'm going to do a bit of research and get back to you on this if thats ok because i've never actually come across any children who will eat tofu, so i will let you know if thats ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks.  I appreciate you looking into it.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi ready4family, i have spoken to one of the paediatric dieticians i work with and she said she has never come across anything which would suggest that children cannot eat tofu, however she is going to get back to me on tuesday if she finds anymore info, i cannot find anything either.

Nic


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Nic.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi ready4family i have some answers for you, soya is not recommended for boys under the age of 6 months due to the oestrogen content as this can cause fertility problems later in life, obviously if the baby is lactose intolerant then there is no other option and there is only a slight risk, however as you have a little girl and she is over 6 months you are absolutely fine, 

Nic


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks so much for the response.


----------

